
Can I save these documents on a dying machine from oblivion? - ichbinjoe
https://superuser.com/questions/1268868/can-i-save-these-documents-on-a-dying-machine-from-oblivion
======
mrguyorama
They have python running seemingly just fine, I wonder if they could get
urllib imported. Then just make one web request to a simple server running on
another machine with all the data.

Has this been overcomplicated?

